# Soil test help



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

I just receive my soil test results from Logan Labs and wanted to see if anybody could help me out with some recommendations. I've been reading and would really like a better understanding of interpreting them myself.

My ph is low, as is calcium, so I'm thinking 2-3 apps of a fast acting calcitic lime at 9lbs/k spaced 90 days apart.

Phosphorus is low, I think I need to shoot for 150 lbs/acre at 4". I'll add 100lbs/acre of elemental P. That works out to 230lbs/acre of P2O5 or 5.28lbs/k.

Potassium is also low with Logan Labs showing a deficit of 62lbs/acre. I'll need to add 74.4lbs/acre of K2O or 1.71 lbs/k

Do these numbers look correct or am I totally off? I know this doesn't account for anything used by the lawn this year, but it should at least get me closer, right? Does anything else need attention?

My yard is around 30k sq/ft. I'm just focused on the front yard right now. It's around 10k sq/ft. It's a fescue blend and I'm looking for a "tier 2" yard.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Your phosphorous calculations appear incorrect. First, 150 lbs of elemental P at the 4" depth is the equivalent of 225 lbs of elemental P at the 6" depth. 225 lbs at the 6" depth /2 = 112 ppm. Is that your target ppm? 
If so, and I would caution against that, then to reach 150 lbs of elemental P at the 4" depth would require an addition of 127.4 lbs of elemental P or 293 lbs of P2O5 per acre (150 X 2.3) or 6.73 lbs of P2O5/M (293/43.5) because the current 52 lbs of P2O5 is only 22.6 lbs of elemental P (52/2.3 = 22.6).


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for catching my mistake! My target of 150 was 150lbs/acre of P2O5, not elemental P. So I need to add 100lbs/acre of P2O5 or 2.3lbs/k.

Does that look right?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

That looks right.


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Anytime.


----------

